# Ashred Grizzle ?



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

Why has some of my pigeons this whitening in their upper neck/throat? Is it considered to be caused by the Grizzle gene? I was at a show with my pigeons recently, and one of the judges called this a Schimmel. I can't find it in Taubensell (Dr. Sell) genetic traits list as a gene..


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

By the way, the judge also called this one schimmel .. I thought it was a red grizzle?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird!


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, Cwebster


----------

